# Medical/Travel Insurance



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering whether anyone could recommend medical insurance companies, as well as the usual travel insurance for staying in Egypt for up to a year. I am planning on traveling around the Middle East, so it would be nice to have insurance that would cover other countries. My university has recommended Endsleigh Insurance, especially for students. However, I found them quite expensive. Medical is my main concern, as I am asthmatic and I am on long term thyroid medication, so I want something that would cover prescription costs and GP visits. Would getting thyroid medication be a problem in Egypt? I don't think my UK GP will give me a year's supply! Thanks


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I was wondering whether anyone could recommend medical insurance companies, as well as the usual travel insurance for staying in Egypt for up to a year. I am planning on traveling around the Middle East, so it would be nice to have insurance that would cover other countries. My university has recommended Endsleigh Insurance, especially for students. However, I found them quite expensive. Medical is my main concern, as I am asthmatic and I am on long term thyroid medication, so I want something that would cover prescription costs and GP visits. Would getting thyroid medication be a problem in Egypt? I don't think my UK GP will give me a year's supply! Thanks


As you will be away for a year, it will not be cheap, my company pays about $5000 for my medical insurance cover here & worldwide as I travel a bit.

If you get a one year travel policy, they are usually for regions not country specific.(note that for some reason the Post office class Egypt as part of Europe in there insurance)
Pre existing medical conditions are usually exempt from this as well, so I would imagine what ever happens you will pay for everything connected therewith.

I think you will find that you can get every conceivable medicine over the counter at Egyptian Pharmacist's so you would not need a prior doctors visit for a prescription.
Please remember that insurance companies do not like paying out, so ensure you do the research and read all the small print and get clarifications.
goodluck


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

I get all of my sons asthma meds over the counter here, for a fraction (quarter or less) of the cost in Australia. GP consults are pretty well priced too, I took my son to a peaditrican for 150LE (about 20 quid I think).
Honestly I dont think you need to cover scripts and routine doctor visits, but maybe just accidental stuff.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Try Trust Red Sea Trust Red Sea :: Under Construction or [email protected] 
Lots of residents here get their insurance through her.

Don't know why web site is under construction, she's been here for years.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks to all for the advise  Ive decided not to get insurance - would work out cheaper to buy over the counter and pay GP's directly


----------



## aklhoney (Oct 11, 2011)

*Health Insurance in Egypt*



ArabianNights said:


> Thanks to all for the advise  Ive decided not to get insurance - would work out cheaper to buy over the counter and pay GP's directly


This is my second time living in Egypt for an extended period of time. The first time I was without insurance as the price was prohibitively high when compared with the low cost of hospitals and medicines here especially when pre existing conditions are not covered by most insurers.

Thsi time I have a policy from World Nomads (recommended on the LOnely Planet website) which I purchased online and ensures that I am covered if I am travelling within the region. 

At the end of the day it is always a personal choice.

REgards


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Aklhoney and Ellie - I appreciate the recommendations


----------

